# Frequenzumrichter Absicherung



## Arbeiter2011 (9 Mai 2011)

Hallo an alle bin neu im Forum und habe auch gleich mal ein Frage.
Ich soll einen FU einbauen bin mir aber nicht sicher wie ich diesen richtig absichern kann darf oder muß. 
Also laut Installationsanleitung ist der Nennwert der Sicherung für den FU 50A , da ich aber nur einen Motor damit betreibe welcher max 16A im Dauerbetrieb aufnimmt müsste es doch völlig ausreichen den FU mit nur 20A abzusichern?!
Dadurch müsste ich kein 10 bzw 16qmm Leitung legen sonder 2,5qmm würde völlig ausreichen.
Ist dies Zulässig?! oder muss ich den FU mit 50A absichern?

Grüße :-D


----------



## rheumakay (9 Mai 2011)

hallo,
es spricht nichts dagegen, dass du en FU kleiner absicherst...nur größer eben nicht !!


----------



## winnman (9 Mai 2011)

rein rechnerisch OK, aber wenn du den FU an Spannung legst werden die dieversen Kondensatoren (Siebung im Eingangskreis, Zwischenkreis, . . . ) geladen, dadurch kann es bei zu kleiner Vorsicherung zum Auslösen dieser Sicherung kommen.
"moderne FU´s" sollten da zwar samtweich sein, aber, . . .
teste das doch einfach mal aus aber beklage dich nicht wenn nach einem Spannungsausfall mal hin und wider eine Vorsicherung auslöst. (die Hersteller sichern sich damit gegen solche Reklamationen ab).


----------



## Arbeiter2011 (9 Mai 2011)

Alles klar dann teste ich das mal mit der 20A C Sicherung 
thx für die Antworten


----------



## Ludewig (9 Mai 2011)

Mit Netzdrossel vor dem FU würde es in deinem Fall einfacher. Blinde Oberwellen sind halt auch Strom.


----------



## bimbo (10 Mai 2011)

So eine Sicherung hat übrigens auch noch eine Charkteristik!

Mit 20A C oder K wird es wohl keine Probleme geben.


----------

